# Help Needed to read Test Results!



## haverinja (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

My sister is having some troubles, and since I have Hashimoto and I read that problems related with thyroids are genetic, I advised her to do some blood test. She also saw an endocrinologist. His attitude was: "you are not sick, you just think you are." The problem is that in our home country hormonal problems are not looked with a serious approach. My sister is going through a tough phase, she fears she is depressed and she is getting counseling. In the other hand I am suspecting that her situation has to do with thyroids. Once I was told that people from South Eastern Europe have tendencies to have thyroidal problems due to Chernobyl Disaster. Nonetheless, I do need your help to read her results, which are the following:

Results Reference Values
T3, nmol/L 1.95 (1.3-2.5)
T4, nmol/L 138 (69.0-155.0)
uTSH, mU/L 0.66 (0.3-3.8)
anti TPO Ab, IU/ml	17.6 normal<50
 border 50-75
elevated>75
Anti TG Ab, IU/ml 0.0 normal<100
border 100-150
elevated>150
Thyreoglobulin, ng ml	1.89 1.7-35.0

Note: Tests are done in a country in South Eastern Europe (where my sister lives) and method is based FIA (IFMA)-According to Standards from Finland.

I am thankful to you in advance.
Inja


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

To me (I am not a medical professional), her test results look terrific.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haverinja said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> My sister is having some troubles, and since I have Hashimoto and I read that problems related with thyroids are genetic, I advised her to do some blood test. She also saw an endocrinologist. His attitude was: "you are not sick, you just think you are." The problem is that in our home country hormonal problems are not looked with a serious approach. My sister is going through a tough phase, she fears she is depressed and she is getting counseling. In the other hand I am suspecting that her situation has to do with thyroids. Once I was told that people from South Eastern Europe have tendencies to have thyroidal problems due to Chernobyl Disaster. Nonetheless, I do need your help to read her results, which are the following:
> 
> ...


Hello, Inja and welcome!!

Your sis has some antibodies that raise suspicion. Even though they are low, they really should not be there.

Antibodies and immunoglobulins are binding, blocking and stimulating. Therefore they are all busy to set the body to rights and this is often reflected in the usual thyroid panel such as the one your sis had done. The implication being that they came in within the range but meanwhile the person is being attacked and is very ill.

Here is some info.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab 
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

I am a huge believer that the person that resides in their body should listen to their instincts. Your sis really would benefit from further testing.

And it would be better to run the FREE T4 and FREE T3 instead of the Totals.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Here are other antibodies and immunoglobulins that are indigenous to thryoid disease.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, at the very least, a sonogram would be good.

How old is your sis? Do you know if she has swollen lymph nodes or if she "feels" like something is impinging on her throat? Can she see if she has a goiter?

Does she have any other medical issues which would have a bearing on this?

Here is info on how moods are affected.

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

Hope this is somewhat helpful.


----------

